# Just got a kranzle k10 cant wait



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got a kranzle k10 cant wait

Orderd it from germany saved my self a fair amount says it will be here between wednesday and friday fingers crossed

Any hints or tips for useing it maintaince etc?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The rubber 'pads' that it sits on have a habit of falling off, a few cable ties sorts that, the M22 fittings for lances can be fiddly with wet hands - i keep meaning to convert mine to quick realise as it makes life alot easier (as i found when i used Tim @ Envys kranzle). 

The oil should be changed after (i think) about 50 hours of use, although you'll see the oil in the pressure gauge change colour.. other than that brill machines, ive got a K7. They run fine off a bucket of water so no issues in a hosepipe ban when we get one..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cheers kev yes got a quick release system on order for all my hoses and gadgets just got fed up of lugging big bosch jet wash all over.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I got mine on the 18th and used it for the first time on the 20th. So impressed with it, completely different animal to my Nilfisk C110. The quick release fittings are a must in my opinion, did have a bit of trouble with them leaking however, just need a bit of PTFE tape around all the threads and tightened up well and they're fine. The standard hose is pretty much perfect, same sort of quality hose as the Qwashers equivalent, I have however ordered a 10m extension just so I can leave the machine in the garage and walk all the way around the car without any hassle. 

Really wish I got one sooner, over the moon with it.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, I've been keeping my eye out for the elite group buy coming up again on here but can't seem to get an answer out of Alex to say if it's going to be soon or not despite emails and pm's. Have you got a link to the one you bought from Germany chrisc?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

How portable are they ? Easily moved in and out of the garage ?

How much are the quick release fittings ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You will be like a detailer with a new Kranzle...:lol:

No tips not had the pleasure of using one but congrats dude.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

bigup said:


> How portable are they ? Easily moved in and out of the garage ?
> 
> How much are the quick release fittings ?


It's smaller than my old Nilfisk C110 so it's very portable, just a bit heavy at 18.5kg.

The Quick Release fittings that I bought were around £22 each IIRC from Elite.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just make sure you have good water pressure when using the K10 it is more thirsty then the K7 and if using a electrical extension make sure it's a proper outside heavy duty one and not a normal household extension cable.SJ.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kranzle-10-1...mwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item2a3a0f6d79
offerd 400 euro and won it


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

chrisc said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kranzle-10-1...mwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item2a3a0f6d79
> offerd 400 euro and won it


Free postage to uk?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

16 pound


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thinks mate. Very good price!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

The seller also sells the K7


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive just returned my k7 under warranty, leaked all its oil out on my drive after its 3rd use. 

hopefully you wont have any problems


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

hope not ian if all the hype about them is correct they never fail hence why im prepeared to buy from another country:thumb:
If it does faill well i'll see where i stand from there:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll update people as i go along regardeing delivery etc


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> You will be like a detailer with a new Kranzle...:lol:
> 
> No tips not had the pleasure of using one but congrats dude.


VALETER JAMES DETAILERS JUST A FANCY NAME:lol:


Jord said:


> It's smaller than my old Nilfisk C110 so it's very portable, just a bit heavy at 18.5kg.
> 
> The Quick Release fittings that I bought were around £22 each IIRC from Elite.


I've got direct hoses makeing me them all up for my different lances etc


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> You can get them cheaper in the UK .


Where and how much?


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Where and how much?


only place I've seen them cheaper than 470 in the UK is part of the group buy.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah seems to be price fixed on them to a certain exstent.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

bigup said:


> How portable are they ? Easily moved in and out of the garage ?
> 
> How much are the quick release fittings ?


there heavy to what i can remember so steve from waths knocking a cart design up and getting my dad to knock us somet up be either pure genuis or epic fail:lol:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Was going to wall mount mine as i'll have 20m worth of hose next week, but not sure it's worth the risk, and not sure how it would get on with the oil etc.. Used it again today really impressed with it, never had the option to change water pressure before but it's pretty damn useful if you ask me.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

chrisc said:


> hope not ian if all the hype about them is correct they never fail hence why im prepeared to buy from another country:thumb:
> If it does faill well i'll see where i stand from there:thumb:


its only the oil seals. but not good on a brand new machine.

this is the 2nd ive purchased, and the 1st one did exactly the same :lol: :wall:


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

chrisc said:


> there heavy to what i can remember so steve from waths knocking a cart design up and getting my dad to knock us somet up be either pure genuis or epic fail:lol:


they're less than 20kg. Nothing too bad! fairly easily liftable for healthy person.


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ordered one (10/122) today from Germany too, €384 delivered. PayPal rate was 1.2 so ~£320. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Got a link mate? Was it eBay?


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

bigup said:


> Got a link mate? Was it eBay?


No I saw it first on amazon.de ...
http://www.amazon.de/Tragbarer-Kränzle-Hochdruckreiniger-HD-122/dp/B003Y78N6Y

But then linked on amazon through to their direct site to check them out and ordered there...
http://www.hytec-hydraulik.de/hochdruck/kraenzlereinigershop1.html?gclid=CPeQ5rydkr8CFdOhtAodaRQAQA

Very simple checkout via PayPal. They have a couple of locations in UK too, but just online ordering on German site.

They also have 7/122 for sale for slightly less on amazon.de...
http://www.amazon.de/Tragbarer-Krän...sbs_diy_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Q4KT0R4F1TCHENQMAC4

I'll post up how quickly it arrives.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting this, I'm considering buying one from here too, the only thing that worries me slightly is if anything was to go wrong with it. Would kranzle UK fix it under warranty?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Leo19 said:


> Interesting this, I'm considering buying one from here too, the only thing that worries me slightly is if anything was to go wrong with it. Would kranzle UK fix it under warranty?


cant see why not

they all made in germany,shipped all over the world

bit like ford cars etc


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

EU consumer law is quite strict about this. If ordered in an EU member state the warranty, for 2 years, has to be honoured in all other EU member states where a warranty service is provided.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

steveg said:


> No I saw it first on amazon.de ...
> http://www.amazon.de/Tragbarer-Kränzle-Hochdruckreiniger-HD-122/dp/B003Y78N6Y
> 
> But then linked on amazon through to their direct site to check them out and ordered there...
> ...


thanks, the K7 works out to be GBP 309.64 from amazon de from link above, not bad at all


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

So it shipped today via DHL, so far they are efficient.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my machine has been confirmed as a faulty oil seal. replaced, and being returned to me tomorrow.

cant fault the service


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> my machine has been confirmed as a faulty oil seal. replaced, and being returned to me tomorrow.
> 
> cant fault the service


was it bought in UK mate? and did they collect? or did you pay for the postage? i take it you keep the box incase you have to ship it back?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

well orderd week end deliverd today superb to say all way from germany

Packed well


Buster getting upset as been promised a walk tough me time:lol:


Box in a box


came with a german plug so off to superdec in barnsley and a hour later all up and running well impressed so far done van and garden with it:thumb:
will get a better plug though weekend just wanted to get useing it


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice piece of kit Chris.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

You tried snowfoaming with it yet? Was amazed how thick the foam came out compared to my old C110..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

not yet used my big patio cleaner though and was well impressed one i got from direct hoses.
Ill be foaming saturday on a micra im doing though.
loveing the size of it though behind chair at minute untill i find some where secure for it


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Doesn't seem that big, I thought they were huge!

Does the k10 turn off when not in use? As in when turned on and in between washing car and rinsing?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

bigup said:


> Doesn't seem that big, I thought they were huge!
> 
> Does the k10 turn off when not in use? As in when turned on and in between washing car and rinsing?


Nah they're pretty tiny to be honest.

And no it doesn't have a stop-start function, it's always running even when you're off the trigger. Slightly annoying but not a huge deal really. I've just been turning mine off at the switch when I know I won't be needing it for a little while to keep the noise down.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Fit an inline waterproof foot switch on it, near to the washer.


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

All arrived today, so 2 day shipping service from Germany, it was packed well and so very happy with service. My unit was manufactured in last month, May 2014.

Obviously euro plug needs to be swapped out and comes with user manual in German. You can download a UK version here...
http://www.kraenzle.com/index.php?id=146&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_drblob_pi1[downloadUid]=292

I wanted to check what arrived before adding some additional items like a swivel adapter for gun in port, and quick release for gun out. For anyone else also needing these, you might as well add them to the order as Hytec supply all of these.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Jord said:


> Nah they're pretty tiny to be honest.
> 
> And no it doesn't have a stop-start function, it's always running even when you're off the trigger. Slightly annoying but not a huge deal really. I've just been turning mine off at the switch when I know I won't be needing it for a little while to keep the noise down.


You could fit one of these to turn it on & off wirelessly..
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/remote-controlled-mains-socket-set-single-n78ka

Or spend 4x and fit a wemo switch if you want to use an app for that 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/belkin-wemo-switch-apple-and-android-compatible-n40nz


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I think i'll just spend the extra few seconds walking to the machine, i'm not that lazy yet


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

im thinking of getting one, as my karcher packed up for the 3rd time and im sick of keep getting it fixed under the warranty.

Do you know it this can suck from a water tank, or can it only be used with tape hose? Thanks


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

If you're just using it from a regular tap the K10 is the one to get, that's the one I have.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Is the 10lpm requirement really a consideration? My domestic taps pressure is good, but, short of timing a bucket filling,I have no idea of flow


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

the_jj said:


> im thinking of getting one, as my karcher packed up for the 3rd time and im sick of keep getting it fixed under the warranty.
> 
> Do you know it this can suck from a water tank, or can it only be used with tape hose? Thanks


The Kranzle K7 can suck water form a tank. Flow rate is 7 l/min

The K10 needs a mains water feed. Flow rate is 10 l/min


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kenny wilson said:


> Is the 10lpm requirement really a consideration? My domestic taps pressure is good, but, short of timing a bucket filling,I have no idea of flow


I am sure you can spare a minute of your time to measure the flow out of your tap.

1. Put bucket under tap

2. Open tap fully and start timing

3. Turn off tap after 1 minute (or before if bucket is full)

:lol:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I only asked as don't have a outside tap so now and again I use 25L drums full of clean water when I can't take it to my parents who do have a outside tap. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

10lpm is whyI posted "is it a consideration?"
As if 10lpm is an unreasonable expectation from mains supply for most, not fed from a stream etc.
Can't really do the bucket thing just now, am sitting outside a bar in Turkey playing with my 'phone,( OCD goes on hols!) and even recycling Efes I can't time 10litres:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kenny wilson said:


> 10lpm is whyI posted "is it a consideration?"
> As if 10lpm is an unreasonable expectation from mains supply for most, not fed from a stream etc.
> Can't really do the bucket thing just now, am sitting outside a bar in Turkey playing with my 'phone,( OCD goes on hols!) and even recycling Efes I can't time 10litres:thumb:


Your water pressure from your mains tap would have to be pretty bad not to manage 10 l/min.

Enjoy you Efes, and try to keep it under 10 l per min :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am in the market for new kranzle K10 sold my k7 while ago was it easy to get from germany pay for ect what was best price.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

steveg said:


> All arrived today, so 2 day shipping service from Germany, it was packed well and so very happy with service. My unit was manufactured in last month, May 2014.
> 
> Obviously euro plug needs to be swapped out and comes with user manual in German. You can download a UK version here...
> http://www.kraenzle.com/index.php?id=146&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_drblob_pi1[downloadUid]=292
> ...


2 days that's good better than some well one of the traders on hers delivery times, I won't mention autobrite as it's not fair!

Kranzle is my next but is the only difference between K7 / 10 water pick up?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> I am in the market for new kranzle K10 sold my k7 while ago was it easy to get from germany pay for ect what was best price.


Super easy just use google translate.
Most Germans speak English any how so asked what i needed to in English.
Sent Monday revived Wednesday before 12am cant beat that


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> 2 days that's good better than some well one of the traders on hers delivery times, I won't mention autobrite as it's not fair!
> 
> Kranzle is my next but is the only difference between K7 / 10 water pick up?


Water pick up - K7 can run from a tank

Flow rate - K10 is higher at 10l/sec compared to K7 at 7 l/sec

K10 has a higher current draw, so would need a bigger generator if used.

Unless you're mobile, I would choose a K10 for the higher flow rate. That said I picked up a used K7 on here (beggars can't be choosers!) and think it is fantastic. Knowing what I know now, I would happily buy a new one. :thumb:


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Water pick up - K7 can run from a tank
> 
> Flow rate - K10 is higher at 10l/sec compared to K7 at 7 l/sec
> 
> ...


I bought the K7 for the lighter working loads on the internals and the fact it will draw from a bucket if needed, should outlive a K10, as by how long its probably negligible.
its also nice to know I've got a mobile detailer as a resale market should I ever part with it.

That being said I'm sure I have seen people say that the K10 can draw from a bucket in a pinch, just not advisable to do regularly.

Enjoy your Kranzle, amazing machines!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

gone all quick release and some outdoor tap and hosepipe mods ill post later


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> gone all quick release and some outdoor tap and hosepipe mods ill post later


quality,ave been down today and mentioned you lol
did you sort the inside /outside tap out,,,made me chuckle that one :lol::lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> quality,ave been down today and mentioned you lol
> did you sort the inside /outside tap out,,,made me chuckle that one :lol::lol:


yeah been today to do brothers
lets hope he's done correct tap:lol:
But have gone clear braided 10m 1/2hose today with brass much better flow now to the kranzle.
ordinary hose i had seemed to restrict water flow being anti kink too thick in side for my likeing.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

steveg said:


> All arrived today, so 2 day shipping service from Germany, it was packed well and so very happy with service. My unit was manufactured in last month, May 2014.
> 
> Obviously euro plug needs to be swapped out and comes with user manual in German. You can download a UK version here...
> http://www.kraenzle.com/index.php?id=146&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_drblob_pi1[downloadUid]=292
> ...


Would you have a link to the items on Hytec to enable quick connect and release of a snow foam gun?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

UPDATE
still works like day one


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Just ordered a k10 with dirtkiller, £338 delivered.

i'll update on how things go

the german site was pretty easy to use


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cracking machine just done a shogun with it never fails to impress.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Where best to buy quick release valves from? anywhere on the high street do them?

I've got an autobrite foam gun.

I'm itching to fire my k10 up.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

asiangunner said:


> Where best to buy quick release valves from? anywhere on the high street do them?
> 
> I've got an autobrite foam gun.
> 
> I'm itching to fire my k10 up.


http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html

Give this guy a quick call,its a small firm and he will sort it for you and anything else you need :thumb:


----------

